# My Promise :)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just brought my first LaMancha doe home the other day! I love her to bits! I was just wondering what you guys all thought of her?

























(I know this one isn't a good pic... my sister thought I meant a pooch pic not a rear shot lol! So she was done her bottle by this time)









So, any thoughts??
here is her page on my site that has her pedigree and a picture of her dam and grand-dam 
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/longvu-rh-all-ears-here.html


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is beautiful! I had a golden bunny named Promise!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful conformation!! Gorgeous.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think she's just lovely!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you guys! 
I'm trying to write up a bit about her and her confo for her page on my site


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks very nice...nice and refined...very dairy looking doeling! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is a beauty! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Kylee and Jackie! 
I am super excited to show her! And it will be interesting to see her sister too. See if I picked the right doe  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You are kidding , right :scratch:
She's freakin gorgeous Skyla :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:stars:congrats:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! I think I made the right choice  lol! And thank u Laura!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How are your new Munchies doing anyway Laura? And your Nubian buckling?!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I Love Love Love her coloring!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Skyla .  My boy Archie is doing very well thanks 
And his sidekick Pebbles is doing great too 
I will post more pictures on their thread later 

My girls , Blondie and Mochahave not come back into heat so I'm guessing it's safe to say they are both pregnant 
I see growing bellies , but maybe it's wishfull thinking , idk.
They are both so very sweet girls.
I'll start a thread on them too with pictures of course 
Is so very exciting !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I Love Love Love her coloring!


I LOVE her coloring too , such a pretty little girl


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking little girl. Hope she dose well for you when showing.. Need pictures of my babies are they growing. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to hear Laura!! And yes we will NEED pics!! LOL! Can't wait to see them!

And Frosty, I got a few pics but I plan to go out in a little bit and get some real good ones for you!  Willow is such a love bug too! She loves hugs and kisses! And Gidget is a fistey(sp?) little thing! lol! They are great buddies already too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And thanks! Her color is what made my final decision LOL! It was such a hard choice between her and her sister! They were both so nice! it was a trade off on different things between them... and in the end I went with Promie  Her sister had more white then she does, and I looked at color last, but I can't stand white so it worked out LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Pam!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok I have new pics of her on my site (link on first post) so I thought I'd bump this up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, for a first Lamacha you did great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks Lori  I am LOVING this doe! 
at her first show this past month she placed 5th right behind here sister who placed 4th  
We have another show next month so I'm excited to see how she does! Her sister took Jr Reserve last weekend and their cousin took Jr Grand  (we didn't go to that show but I so wish we had!)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I love her name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Thanks  I wanted I'm All Ears but it use to be a herd name in the past 10 years or something... IDK ADGA wouldn't let me use it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LonelyWillow (Jul 9, 2013)

She's not here yet!!! Did you have new pics or want me to use the baby pics? I see this is from march...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some from the other day.. My sisters first time setting them up 

And her page on my site 
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/longvu-rh-all-ears-here.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here us her dams udder 

I'm hoping she inherits it 
http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...s/LaMancha/18702563_njrv27/1447332343_8TWWjPn

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...s/LaMancha/18702563_njrv27/1447321162_ftM6t94


----------



## LonelyWillow (Jul 9, 2013)

Cons:
Needs more brisket
Neck could blend better into the withers
Could have a bit more body length
Point of should looks a bit too prominent
Could use a bit more femininity
Needs more power in the front end assembly

Pros:
Nice rear leg angle
Good pasturns
Has a nice slope to the topline, for that upstanding appearance
Level rump
Nice amount of body depth
Thurls look nice
Fair amount of dairy character
Correct pallet
Tail looks good (no wry tail)
Face looks normal (no wry face)
She fits the standards


Ok I think I got all I can from those pics. 
Pretty nice doe overall, find a nice buck and the kids will be excellent


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  

I have her breeder helping me with breeding when it comes time  I can't wait to see her udder and her kids


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Promise


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! I know you do Laura  you'll get a PomPom baby one day


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now thats sounds like a plan to me !!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good lol! I know you'd give it the best home ever


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's lovely Skyla! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kaylee  I'm proud of her  

At our last show she placed 5th behind her littermate sister  the judge said that her sister was a bit more dairy.. 
and at a show we didn't get to, her sister took reserve  so I'm hoping they do well at our show next weekend


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow, congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------

